# Fishing AFTER you have caught your limit.



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Saw a guy on a creek today that was fishing after the fact that he already had 2 steelhead on a stringer. I am unsure if it is against the law or anything, but I would imagine if he somehow killed another fish on accident, that it would count as his 3rd fish and be over the limit? I am curious about what others opinions are, and what the facts are in regards to this scenario. Yes I could google it, but I would like to see a discussion about it, from others view points.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Technically this is acceptable,and i have no problem with it as long as the 2 already in hand are kept alive and able to be released should he hook another fish that would be able to survive... benefit of the doubt until someone specifically gives me a reason not to....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. in PA we catch our limit and keep fishing. If one dies it floats or someone else will take it. S*** happens and theres nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Charter captains call that; fun fishing. They advertise it on some websites. I would think if there is a problem dnr would be all over that. There's also mention in the regs on how to release fish. So if those rules are applied then there should be no issue if court was involved.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

it may not be 100% ethical, but its not illegal. c&r my friend. i would not do this myself, but thats just me and my opinion. 

R.H.


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> Technically this is acceptable,and i have no problem with it as long as the 2 already in hand are kept alive and able to be released should he hook another fish that would be able to survive... benefit of the doubt until someone specifically gives me a reason not to....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


how is a fish suppose to survive after being handled for 5 minutes, rolled around in the dirt, slapped on a stringer and then you release it? REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now thats just dumb if you are keeping fish get your limit and go home if thats what you want, or dont put the last fish on the stringer till you leave thats how we do it NEW York, I watch people everyday gill these fish take a picture, drop it on the ground or rocks then let it go, now thats great for the fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

steelie4u said:


> how is a fish suppose to survive after being handled for 5 minutes, rolled around in the dirt, slapped on a stringer and then you release it? REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now thats just dumb if you are keeping fish get your limit and go home if thats what you want, or dont put the last fish on the stringer till you leave thats how we do it NEW York, I watch people everyday gill these fish take a picture, drop it on the ground or rocks then let it go, now thats great for the fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


well stated S-4U


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

How is it any different from me going up to strictly c&r. If I was going to fish for food I would keep the first two I caught to be on the safe side. I often get a limit of crappies and then continue to fish for the fun and relaxation, never once have I thought about if I'm doing something wrong


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

steelie4u said:


> how is a fish suppose to survive after being handled for 5 minutes, rolled around in the dirt, slapped on a stringer and then you release it? REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now thats just dumb if you are keeping fish get your limit and go home if thats what you want, or dont put the last fish on the stringer till you leave thats how we do it NEW York, I watch people everyday gill these fish take a picture, drop it on the ground or rocks then let it go, now thats great for the fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have released plenty of stringered fish over the years. If I get one that is having trouble reviving, I will put it on a clip stringer (thru the lip, not gillplate) and tie of off somewhere that has some deeper water with movement. Most end up quite strong and are released. Those that don't regain the strength are the few I might keep each year.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If its legal, enjoy your right to fish. Catch and release as many as you want. These are put and take steelhead and this is not new york. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> Saw a guy on a creek today that was fishing after the fact that he already had 2 steelhead on a stringer. I am unsure if it is against the law or anything, but I would imagine if he somehow killed another fish on accident, that it would count as his 3rd fish and be over the limit? I am curious about what others opinions are, and what the facts are in regards to this scenario. Yes I could google it, but I would like to see a discussion about it, from others view points.


Statistically speaking the probability of survival, all things being equal, of the third fish (of the guy who has kept two already) is exactly the same as the probability of survival of the third fish (or 1st, 2nd,....., 30th) of the guy who caught his third and had released his first two. The fact that the first guy kept two of course does change the probability of survival of the total sum of fish caught, but does not change the survival probability of each individual fish released, all things being equal. If one had the data on actual survival rate of released fish one could statistically determine the number ( X ) of caught and released fish whose mortality rate would equal the same and then surpass the mortality rate of the guy who kept two and released a third. I don't know what that number ( X ) is.

Personally I only keep 4 or 5 a year, and catch enough over the season that I don't have to take 2 in a day. I may keep one and if I feel a later fish has been played to hard to survive I'll keep him too and go home.


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

I thought I read somewhere that technically if you have 2 fish on a stringer and a third on your line you are in violation of the limit. Or what if you net the third fish and have 2 on a stringer? At that point you are in possession of3 fish and are over your limit. Think about it, there are a number of scenarios but once you have 2 on the stringer I think you are done.

As far as releasing a fish that has been on a stringer, unless you are following Steel Cranium's example I would doubt that a fish that has been roped through the gillplate and drug around for very long would stand much of a chance for survival.


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

Steel Cranium said:


> I have released plenty of stringered fish over the years. If I get one that is having trouble reviving, I will put it on a clip stringer (thru the lip, not gillplate) and tie of off somewhere that has some deeper water with movement. Most end up quite strong and are released. Those that don't regain the strength are the few I might keep each year.



Just cause they swim away doesnt mean they survived, these fish are delicate to handling and stress, let alone a net or dirt rocky bank, my point is if your gonna keep them then keep the ones on the stringer and call it a day, if your gonna handle these fish to put them on a stringer then they are done and should go home not released after all that!!!

we release all fish in front of us without touching them. Its not that hard!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just my opinion. but if you want to fish for fun, dont stringer the second fish. once you put the last fish on the stringer you are done. i dont know whats really legal, but thats how i feel about it. i do know if the dnr catches you releasing a fish you have put on a stringer to keep a larger fish they will ticket you.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Stickman said:


> I thought I read somewhere that technically if you have 2 fish on a stringer and a third on your line you are in violation of the limit. Or what if you net the third fish and have 2 on a stringer? At that point you are in possession of3 fish and are over your limit. Think about it, there are a number of scenarios but once you have 2 on the stringer I think you are done.
> 
> .


Just because you already have a limit of steelhead, walleye or smallmouth doesn't mean you have to stop fisihing for other species.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Who said anything about releasing fish that were on a stringer? The original poster asked about FISHING after you catch a limit. I think a few people are assuming he's talking about culling. Culling Steelhead would absolutely affect the survival rates, but as long as he's keeping the two already stringered fish and releasing his 3rd, 4th, 10th... There's no issue IMO or legally speaking. Same rules apply for any other species. Your fishing liscense entitles you to a LIMIT of whatever you happen to be fishing for...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Who really cares? Go fish and mind your own business


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> just my opinion. but if you want to fish for fun, dont stringer the second fish. once you put the last fish on the stringer you are done. i dont know whats really legal, but thats how i feel about it. i do know if the dnr catches you releasing a fish you have put on a stringer to keep a larger fish they will ticket you.
> sherman


Is there a law against culling steelhead? There isn't for any other species of fish in the state of ohio. And to a previous poster, you are only in violation of exceeding your limit if you continue fishing while you have more than the limit in your possession. If you release one before you make another cast you are well within the law.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

steelie4u said:


> Just cause they swim away doesnt mean they survived, these fish are delicate to handling and stress, let alone a net or dirt rocky bank, my point is if your gonna keep them then keep the ones on the stringer and call it a day, if your gonna handle these fish to put them on a stringer then they are done and should go home not released after all that!!!
> 
> we release all fish in front of us without touching them. Its not that hard!


Then we should see 100 fish floating down stream everyday from people touching them right????? from being on the water 4 days a week sense the start of the season, Ive seen one dead fish on shore and it was zipped for eggs... Just being curious???


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just scoured the rules online and there is no law against culling steelhead... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> Then we should see 100 fish floating down stream everyday from people touching them right????? from being on the water 4 days a week sense the start of the season, Ive seen one dead fish on shore and it was zipped for eggs... Just being curious???


I agree, these fish fight the river currents, dodge comrants and muskies and who knows what else their entire lives. I think they're a bit tougher than some people give them credit for... not to mention the ones that travel around the state in stock trucks and are then pumped through a hose into the rivers.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> I agree, these fish fight the river currents, dodge comrants and muskies and who knows what else their entire lives. I think they're a bit tougher than some people give them credit for... not to mention the ones that travel around the state in stock trucks and are then pumped through a hose into the rivers.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Muskies?! There are NO muskies in Northeast Ohio rivers........


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

how many times have you caught a steelhead in the spring with a huge chunk taken out of it somewhere from a rock or an ice flow after it's been in the river most of the winter.I've seen and caught old males so beat up I can't belive they can still swim let alone go through the spawning process.Limit is two don't keep more than that and go about your merry business,as far as fishing while having two in posseion it's legal,maybe a little risky if you don't like releasing a fish thats a little rough looking but then agian the people with strong morales about that usually aren't the ones keeping alot of fish.Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

thephildo0916 said:


> Muskies?! There are NO muskies in Northeast Ohio rivers........


Grand river has em,maybe in small numbers but they are there.


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

very touchy situation, on one hand you could say as long as a fish was released (live), it would not be a problem releasing another fish before "taking possession"(us BASS guys do it all the time). On the other hand, doing so we are also making an attempt to keep said fish alive and well. I would not consider a stringered fish, (be it in the water or not) to be "making an effort" to keep a fish healthy to be released. Not so much illegal, just not "sportsman like" in my book, but what do I know... just a bass guy!

P.S. who wants to keep a fun fighting fish that tastes like dog food?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> Grand river has em,maybe in small numbers but they are there.


I think that phildo was trying to be a funny guy (not very funny btw)


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I would think that any fish you tossed back that doesn't survive would not go against your fish limit you have in your possession. I have seen steelies dead alot of the time especially in the end of spring when it gets too hot. I just think some animal will be eating like a king. They stock um so its not like they will go extinct. I am usually C&R tho. Always with steelies. Only because I don't like that kind of fish. I will keep perch and walleye.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I would think that any fish you tossed back that doesn't survive would not go against your fish limit you have in your possession. I have seen steelies dead alot of the time especially in the end of spring when it gets too hot. I just think some animal will be eating like a king. They stock um so its not like they will go extinct. I am usually C&R tho. Always with steelies. Only because I don't like that kind of fish. I will keep perch and walleye.


I agree, I just wanted to post this to hear others viewpoints on it. I know there are a lot of people on these boards, and I like to hear what others think, regarding this topic.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I_Shock_Em said:


> I think that phildo was trying to be a funny guy (not very funny btw)


ya got it now sorry man......gotta stop replying when I've been up this long my bad.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Always great to hear others opinions!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> I agree, I just wanted to post this to hear others viewpoints on it. I know there are a lot of people on these boards, and I like to hear what others think, regarding this topic.


Good thread Phil, I like to hear other viewpoints too. Keeps the forum interesting.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

brodg said:


> Good thread Phil, I like to hear other viewpoints too. Keeps the forum interesting.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It is interesting when water levels are too high on our favorite rivers when all we do is play on the computer!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

westbranchbob said:


> Grand river has em,maybe in small numbers but they are there.


Also upper Conny, PA stocks them there...


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Well I just got done arguing with a guy that lives near me about possession of limit. He came home this morning with 4 Steelhead on a stringer. He stated that he caught two before midnight, then two after midnight. So he felt he was legal. I asked him how he could prove when he caught them and if there would have been a warden around he would have been paying fine. I tried to help him to understand what possession meant but; to no matter what I tried I was wrong. So the next time I hope there is someone there to get him.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

fakebait said:


> Well I just got done arguing with a guy that lives near me about possession of limit. He came home this morning with 4 Steelhead on a stringer. He stated that he caught two before midnight, then two after midnight. So he felt he was legal. I asked him how he could prove when he caught them and if there would have been a warden around he would have been paying fine. I tried to help him to understand what possession meant but; to no matter what I tried I was wrong. So the next time I hope there is someone there to get him.


I'm sure that yes, 2 before midnight and 2 after midnight is legal. Would the warden believe him....probably not. Was he telling the truth.... probably not. Get the first two home after midnight then go back out. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

brodg said:


> I'm sure that yes, 2 before midnight and 2 after midnight is legal. Would the warden believe him....probably not. Was he telling the truth.... probably not. Get the first two home after midnight then go back out.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It's not legal.... he would be fined. Limits are not set by the day, they are by what is in your possession. Just because you fished all night it doesn't allow you to keep twice the limit.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> just my opinion. but if you want to fish for fun, dont stringer the second fish. once you put the last fish on the stringer you are done. i dont know whats really legal, but thats how i feel about it. i do know if the dnr catches you releasing a fish you have put on a stringer to keep a larger fish they will ticket you.
> sherman


The DNR will not ticket you for culling fish unless it is dead or in poor condition.This subject comes up every year during the walleye run.Obviously a clip type stringer is the way to go.Fish thrown in a cooler or roped through the gills can't,or shouldn't be culled.

You can also fish as long as you like after you've caught your limit as long as you're releasing them in good condition.Most of the guys I see culling fish are usually culling large females to replace with smaller males.Perfectly legal,I assure you.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> It's not legal.... he would be fined. Limits are not set by the day, they are by what is in your possession. Just because you fished all night it doesn't allow you to keep twice the limit.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Let me clarify, or rather repeat. Take the first two home at midnight, then go back out. My point was that after midnight it is a new day in the eyes of the law. Possesing four at once is unwise and you will get a ticket, regardless of which calender day they were caught.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Steelhead are fish we catch for fun. They are stocked, unaturally, in systems not intended by nature for our catching/angling pleasure. Ones taken or killed WILL be replaced. They are not our Gods, yet some seem to worship their existance. Respect is one thing, extremism/elitism/purism is another......DONE.


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think its wrong to take fish- although I think they taste horrible- however with the amount of people fishing these days I'd rather see people release most of them. The more fish you take the less there will be- restocking will insure more fish yes but it takes quite awhile for them to grow to a decent size doesn't it?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

brodg said:


> Let me clarify, or rather repeat. Take the first two home at midnight, then go back out. My point was that after midnight it is a new day in the eyes of the law. Possesing four at once is unwise and you will get a ticket, regardless of which calender day they were caught.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yes, that i'm sure would be allowed.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

